# Favorite Killing Floor Perk?



## WolfWoot (May 25, 2010)

So I was playing some KF recently, and was just curious what people would consider to be the "best class". To me, its a fight between sharpshooter and support...what do you people think?


----------



## Runefox (May 25, 2010)

Sharpshooter lvl 6 + M14EBR = Destroy all. However, so does the Demolitions - In fact, Demolitions can do so much damage with pipebombs and so on that depending on the situation, they can take out most of a wave, or even the Patriarch before you even see it.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 25, 2010)

Firebug is the most fun perk, but probably least practical, either way I love flamethrower classes in general. :V

The most useful overall I'd say is Support or Sharpshooter, but that doesn't stop Field Medic being credit to team as well.


----------



## Kuraggo (May 25, 2010)

Sharpshooter + Crossbow + Dual Deagles + Standard Handgun. 

Total carnage. Those chainsaw dudes don't stand a chance. In fact, nobody does.


----------



## Barak (May 25, 2010)

Medic


----------



## LizardKing (May 25, 2010)

For fun:
Support (Hunting shotgun <3)

For general stuff:
Medic (Invincible!)

For maximum killing potential on higher difficulties:
Sharpshooter (1 hit kill on a 6-player suicidal fleshpound? Yes please)


----------



## WolfWoot (May 25, 2010)

Firebug IS fun, IMO it's so prone to spamming


----------



## Rilvor (May 25, 2010)

I tend to pick perks based on the map, though Support and Sharpshooter are my most common.

Some maps are just better for Firebug though, such as Mansion.

Camp in front of the door, tap the fire every few seconds, rack up top kills.


----------



## kiro02 (May 25, 2010)

Medic for me. medic lvl 5 perks have saved my ass when "your the only one left"


----------



## Debacle (May 25, 2010)

I love Support Specialist.
The L.A.W is so stupidly fun to fire, and when I inevitably blow myself up with it I can't stop laughing due to the overdramatic ragdoll.


----------



## Seas (May 25, 2010)

I liked playing Medic the most, the +speed and the Mp7 was a nice combo. 
But the game got too repetitive before the 3-day trial gift ended and I didn't bother with it anymore.


----------



## Aden (May 25, 2010)

Killing Floor is on sale on Steam Mac for 14 bucks. Worth it?


----------



## Runefox (May 25, 2010)

It's good for a quick jump in and play game. There's no real campaign; It's wave after wave of zombie-like specimins called "zeds", and while the graphics are a bit dated now (Unreal 2k4 engine), it can get pretty tactical. You can barricade doors, and less skilled players can play as medics and keep the rest of the team healed - Incredibly useful especially in large groups and on higher difficulties. It's got a good amount of replay value, and popping heads is intensely satisfying. The only problem is that it takes absolutely forever to actually level up your perks, so you'll be limited for a while.

It really shines with multiplayer, since it spawns more enemies per wave with more HP the more players are present, and supporting each other tends to become the major focus in a pure way. You can wander off if you're particularly confident, but your chances of survival aren't good. Unlike Left 4 Dead, however, there isn't actually a "special" enemy that can bind or auto-kill you (though Fleshpounds and the Patriarch can come very close).


----------



## Aden (May 25, 2010)

Eh, I've been itching for something new. I'll likely break and buy it.


----------



## Seas (May 25, 2010)

If you want something lasting, I wouldn't reccomment it.
Once you memorize the maps with the best camping positions, and the spawn patterns, which have no randomization (nor in the positions nor the spawn-wave composition), it can quickly devolve into the team camping the same spot and the specimens getting slaughtered like cattle without much challenge.
I didn't play it since a half year or so, hopefully it got enough new content and variety to improve it.


----------



## Runefox (May 26, 2010)

@Seastalker: Clearly you haven't come across the Uber Map Pack.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 26, 2010)

get 6 level 6 SS camping one good spot, gawd damn and folks think I'm crazy for always sticking with my Lever rifle no matter what


----------



## Volug (May 27, 2010)

Support, AA12 is a good panic weapon, and the regular shotgun is better then a lot of weapons in the game, at higher levels.


----------



## Rilvor (May 27, 2010)

The camping crap is why I like playing on Hard or Suicidal difficulty. All it takes is one Mostly Naked Barbarian with meatgrinders for fists to break up the camp.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 27, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> The camping crap is why I like playing on Hard or Suicidal difficulty. All it takes is one Mostly Naked Barbarian with meatgrinders for fists to break up the camp.


doesnt work against 5 SS at level 6 each


----------



## Rilvor (May 27, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> doesnt work against 5 SS at level 6 each



Then it's not the game that's broken, it's the players. Maybe they should try to challenge themselves rather than go for a steamroll.


It's like a WoW player complaining a 5 man is too easy in top end raid gear.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 27, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Then it's not the game that's broken, it's the players. Maybe they should try to challenge themselves rather than go for a steamroll.
> 
> 
> It's like a WoW player complaining a 5 man is too easy in top end raid gear.


thats true, just out of those 5 one of them is bound to head shot it thus making it a danger to all, them and the zeds.

the same tactics dont work all the time cause everyone dont play the same exact way each time.


----------

